# crossing the tappan zee bridge?



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

I live on the other side of the TZ and need to bike commute to work but there doesn't seem to be a to cross the TZ? any suggestions? any alternatives 

thanks


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Dan0930 said:


> I live on the other side of the TZ and need to bike commute to work but there doesn't seem to be a to cross the TZ? any suggestions? any alternatives
> 
> thanks


 You can try the Bear Mountain Bridge, accessible from 9A. Probably out of your way, but it can be crossed by bike. Not necessarily the safest crossing (compared to the GW)...especially the road on the other side which is a downhill twisty.


----------

